# New use for cheap nylon socks--shoe polishing!



## g.michael (Jul 9, 2010)

This post stems somewhat from my frustration in achieving a good shine on my recently purchased RL Darlton shoes. Out of the box, the shoes had an incredible shine, but because I believe they leave the factory with a fairly heavy coating of polish, once you wear them a few times and crease them, they start to dull a bit. Taking a brush to them only serves to smear the ample amounts of polish around. Wiping them down with a damp cloth helped, but then I worried about taking off too much of the finish.

So I have been hunting around for shoe shine tips here and elsewhere--mostly I learned about Saphir Renovateur and the Saphir paste wax (I bought some--fantastic stuff but another story)--just to see if I was missing something. I would occasionally see a tip suggesting the use of an old nylon stocking for a final buff on the shoe to get a great shine, but discounted the advice because I have never ever seen anyone utlize such a thing, and I've had my shoes shined at many places.

So I'm cleaning out my sock drawer a couple weeks ago and I find several pairs of cheap nylon dress socks from Walmart that I only wore a few times before relegating them to the back of the drawer. As I piled them up to take to the trash, it hit me. What's the harm here in rubbing one of these across the Darlton's? So grabbing a sock, off I go to the shoe rack in the closet.

Holy @#[email protected]#%!!#@@!! A few swipes and the gleam had returned to the Darlton's. I pulled a pair of recently polished calfskins that had smudged a bit and ran it across them a few times--WOW!!

Monday I polished a pair of shoes, start to finish, in my normal manner, finishing up with a flannel shine cloth as usual. A pretty good shine and where I would normally stop. I then pulled out the sock. Some buffing with that thing and the shine came out even more--and so easy too!!

The only thing I can speculate is that the nylon mesh has strong enough fibers, spaced far enough apart, that it picks up the excess polish that flannel cloth fibers can not. Instead of then smearing the polish, the nylon picks up anything not absorbed by the leather, leaving a much higher shine. I have heard that nylon does not absorb polish, but I think it is strong enough to almost act like a cheese grater with the polish--it shaves down the excess, which goes into the mesh itself. The black sock I was using certainly turned brown from the wax I had put on the Darlton's. Maybe with shoe cream the result is different, I don't know.

The final test was using it on my new RL Marlow PTB's--I had worn them around the house for a few hours to break them in. The creasing and blooming had started, and the finish in those spots had dulled slightly as a result. There was also the usual light dust on the rest of the shoe. Before heading out on the maiden voyage to work, I bypassed the horsehair brush and went straight to the sock. 10 seconds or less of buffing on both shoes brought back that "out of the box" shine like you wouldn't believe.

So now I'm a believer, and all those nylon socks I was going to throw away are piled neatly into my shoe shine box.

Of course, as always, FWIW and YMMV! Anybody else know this secret?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Not the same perhaps, but certainly a similar experience...I have been using my wife's damaged nylons for years to give a final buff and put a finishing shine on my shoes. As indicated by your post, it works like a charm! :thumbs-up:


----------



## jamesensor (Jan 29, 2010)

I keep a rag bag of old socks, towels, etc. I realized about a year ago if I take an old nylon sock, hold it at both ends and buff back and forth across the toe box that I get the best finish to a shine. I tend to give a quick buff before I head out the door. Great results.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

And threads like this are a good reason I love this site! Thanks for the report!


----------



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

Good tip. I save old nylon socks habitually. Just like to have them around - feels like a shame to just toss them, feels like there should be some good use for them. I have stored watches and other delicates in them, thinking of them as little storage bags. As I have a number of them lying around, I will try your polish trick next.


----------



## firedancer (Jan 11, 2011)

I've seen robbers wear them. Try at your own risk. 


Flip Richards said:


> Good tip. I save old nylons habitually. Just like to have them around - feels like a shame to just toss them, feels like there should be some good use for them. I have stored watches and other delicates in them, thinking of them as little storage bags. As I have a number of them lying around, I will try your polish trick next.


----------



## wce59 (May 29, 2011)

I also use old towels and socks to polish my shoes--and I can vouch for their effectiveness.


----------



## The Rambler (Feb 18, 2010)

The shine pros in Philly - a great shoeshine city - almost all use a nylon stocking for the final polish.


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

g.michael:

I hope you have reviewed the Shoe Shine article linked from the Home Page where you would also find in step #9:

https://askandyaboutclothes.com/Clothes Articles/perfect_shoeshine.htm
*9. Buff the shoe with a polishing brush -- preferably horsehair -- and use a soft clean cloth (ladies hose work well) to bring out a high luster. *​I buy cheap white sport socks in bunches to apply leather conditioner and sometimes polish!


----------



## Peak and Pine (Sep 12, 2007)

I hope you all realize that nylon is an endangered species and while I did bag one last fall which was not my proudest moment and made those shoe shiner things from the pelt I would like now to move on and offer another suggestion for_ shoe care involving socks_.

The low-low socks, which $Tree sells three pair for let's see I dunno, a dollar? Those will fit skin tight _over_ shoes, tho can only vouch for the size limit of 10.5 EEE which is me (or 18 EEEEE when Barnum & Bailey is town because I sometimes get a call).

While these can pass for shoe bags, tho pretty thin when stretched, they're best used when shoes need to be intricately packed in a shoe box, to prevent marring. Because you can no longer see the shoe, either (1) a small paper tag is attached with a needle and thread (taking less than a minute a shoe) or (2) with white sock/bags you write directly on them with a Sharpie laundry marker.

Mine are then stored in these things:








​ You're welcome.


----------



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

Andy said:


> [/INDENT]I buy cheap white sport socks in bunches to apply leather conditioner and sometimes polish!


Wonderful idea! The cheapest I have found for sport socks is at Old Navy. Get the smaller ladies ankle socks, which are 3 for $6.50, but if you buy two packs or more they are only $5 for 3 pair! And they come in three colors per pack, so you can color code them for your shoes.

Also, I have seen that many thrifts sell new stock white socks. Many times they are made in USA as well.


----------



## Flip Richards (Mar 31, 2011)

Peak and Pine said:


> I hope you all realize that nylon is an endangered species and while I did bag one last fall which was not my proudest moment and made those shoe shiner things from the pelt I would like now to move on and offer another suggestion for_ shoe care involving socks_.


Your comments ought to be recorded up on the 'gun' thread.



> The low-low socks, which $Tree sells three pair for let's see I dunno, a dollar? Those will fit skin tight _over_ shoes, tho can only vouch for the size limit of 10.5 EEE which is me (or 18 EEEEE when Barnum & Bailey is town because I sometimes get a call).


Poor Man's Shoe Bag? If you have smallish feet, and if you can find large sized socks at Dollar Tree, you created an excellent, cheap solution for shoe bags. It will come in handy especially now as Allen Edmunds have recently made the poor decision to stop shipping their shoes with bags.

Your suggestion has me dreaming up more ideas for fixes that have been on my mind: Poor Man's Trad.



> While these can pass for shoe bags, tho pretty thin when stretched, they're best used when shoes need to be intricately packed in a shoe box, to prevent marring. Because you can no longer see the shoe, either (1) a small paper tag is attached with a needle and thread (taking less than a minute a shoe) or (2) with white sock/bags you write directly on them with a Sharpie laundry marker.
> 
> Mine are then stored in these things:
> 
> ...


Again, excellent. But how much do those plastic tubs cost? I have not gone down this road because I did not enjoy the idea of keeping my shoes in plastic or keeping plastic bins in my closet. But it might work if the price is right. I found some free packing boxes and stacked them up in grid formation and tuck my shoes in the slots. I was going to add some pizazz to the outside of the boxes but they are showing wear. The cardboard isn't holding up. I need something better. I like your idea of using the Dollar Tree socks to keep the shoes clean. Do you sew the tags on the socks or do you use marker? Not sure which way to go. Also, to pick out your shoes does it take a lot of time to dig though the tubs? With my system I can see the back ends of the shoes and just pull out my pair from the slots. It's fast. I like it. But I am thinking about the extra protection of the socks with your way. How many pairs can get squeeze into a bin? Are these those huge hard to handle bins? I don't know if laying all the shoes in a pile is good for them. Or are they very small, so they hold only one pair?


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

Q Michael,

Bud I disagree with this method. It is good I guess for spit shining, but cotton balls for that.
And that is something done in the sevice.

For long term leather care, of your good shoes.
I dont recommend this.
2 things off the top of my hand. When you are taking care of leather, for long term. Like a cordovan , or any leather.
Use soft cotton old T shirts. I keep a couple new for my shoes.
Use a leather conditioner, and rub with your t shirt.
Then buff

I dont think you are going to get a better application of your conditioner, than this way.
They nylon , old sock has been used for a spit ****, I liked cotton balls.
Any good leather shoe. You should saddle soap once a month.
Mink oil once a week.
A goos leather conditioner as needed.
Again, I dont recommend this long term.

Good luck
Nice day


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

eagle2250 said:


> Not the same perhaps, but certainly a similar experience...I have been using my wife's damaged nylons for years to give a final buff and put a finishing shine on my shoes. As indicated by your post, it works like a charm! :thumbs-up:


This is an old, old trick. My USMC recruiter wised me up to this before I left for OCS.


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

filfoster

Yea, right. A typical marine, who does not have a classic, spit shine as an old soldier.

COTTON BALLS!!!!
Semper Fi
Jimmy


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

DukeGrad said:


> filfoster
> 
> Yea, right. A typical marine, who does not have a classic, spit shine as an old soldier.
> 
> ...


I understand some soldiers would also short-cut with Future Floor Wax, but were prone to drinking it.....


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

LOL, that s h it tastes terrible my friend!!

Nice day
Jimmy


----------



## filfoster (Aug 23, 2011)

I know, even with a chaser!


----------



## DukeGrad (Dec 28, 2003)

JUst saw this, thank you my friend

Jimmy


----------

